# Power meters



## derrick (12 Mar 2017)

Can anyone recommend a good power meter, Did not want to use the rear hub ones. What do you use and how do you rate them.


----------



## Milzy (12 Mar 2017)

I don't need one to know on a long ride I'll plop out about 150 watts average & then marvel at the power of the pro's.


----------



## windyrider (12 Mar 2017)

Be-Pro pedals is my choice, easy to move from bike to bike not as expensive as some out there. Been using for over 18 months solid dependable L&R sensors.


----------



## Racing roadkill (12 Mar 2017)

derrick said:


> Can anyone recommend a good power meter, Did not want to use the rear hub ones. What do you use and how do you rate them.


You have a choice of pedal or crank based strain gauges. I borrowed some Stages crank based strain gauges, and used a Garmin to do the voodoo. They did work very well, but the battery drain was epic.


----------



## S-Express (12 Mar 2017)

derrick said:


> Can anyone recommend a good power meter, Did not want to use the rear hub ones.



Standard response: why do you want one and what do you hope to achieve with it?


----------



## Milzy (12 Mar 2017)

S-Express said:


> Standard response: why do you want one and what do you hope to achieve with it?


So you can look at your stem all the time like Froome dog.


----------



## derrick (12 Mar 2017)

S-Express said:


> Standard response: why do you want one and what do you hope to achieve with it?


Standard for on here. Sensible would be i use so and so they are great i would recommend them or not


----------



## S-Express (12 Mar 2017)

That doesn't really help unfortunately. On that basis, it would be just as easy to browse DC Rainmaker's site and see what the various systems offer in the hope of identifying some of the features you might require.


----------



## derrick (12 Mar 2017)

S-Express said:


> That doesn't really help unfortunately. On that basis, it would be just as easy to browse DC Rainmaker's site and see what the various systems offer in the hope of identifying some of the features you might require.


You cannot trust reviews, i would rather here from someone on here who has used one, and hear what they thought of them.


----------



## uclown2002 (12 Mar 2017)

Stages:-

Pro:-
Very easy to install
Very easy to swap on to another bike
One of the 'cheaper' power meters
Seems accurate as readings very close to Tacx Neo

Cons:-
Only reads power on the left crank and doubles it.


----------



## HarryTheDog (12 Mar 2017)

I have used Limits, and presently use a Stages on the MTB and a Powermeter C1 chainring on the road bike.
The limits powermeter is a adaptor that goes between the pedal and crank therefore moving the pedal out a cm or so. I found it un-reliable and gave silly readings a lot. I gave up on it.
The Stages is a single crank arm, as @Racing roadkill says it eats batterries but this is due to a known common Stages fault, the bluetooth/wireless stays on . This common fault has been around since 2014 you would think they would fix it and have elimanated by now. I should send it back for repair but I could not be bothered and I just remove the battery after each ride instead. Readings are consistent and rarely needs calibrating. Fairly bombproof, I have smacked it on rocks, deluged it in water and it still runs.

The Powertap Chainring is chainrings with a powermeter attached, you get left right power etc. I find its excellent apart from one thing, The chainrings are made of cheese, the big ring is starting to show signs of wear and I am fairly small at 69 kilos( teeth starting to "lean" forwards) after 1,000 miles approx. They cost 200 quid to replace, not impressed.
However all are bloody useless unless you know what to do with them, I dont so I hired someone who did. ( I tried reading books on the subject but gave up) Since starting with them nearly 3 months ago my FTP is up 20 odd watts and a race I did last year, I did this year nearly a minute a lap faster ( avg 15 mins last year, 14 this)
I can track my improvement and quite importantly my fatigue as I am getting older and need to train smart not just hard. Overall I would recommned them if you want to race but if you dont know how to write your own training plan and interperet the data they are useless. I find the combination of a coach and powermeters invaluable.


----------



## derrick (12 Mar 2017)

HarryTheDog said:


> I have used Limits, and presently use a Stages on the MTB and a Powermeter C1 chainring on the road bike.
> The limits powermeter is a adaptor that goes between the pedal and crank therefore moving the pedal out a cm or so. I found it un-reliable and gave silly readings a lot. I gave up on it.
> The Stages is a single crank arm, as @Racing roadkill says it eats batterries but this is due to a known common Stages fault, the bluetooth/wireless stays on . This common fault has been around since 2014 you would think they would fix it and have elimanated by now. I should send it back for repair but I could not be bothered and I just remove the battery after each ride instead. Readings are consistent and rarely needs calibrating. Fairly bombproof, I have smacked it on rocks, deluged it in water and it still runs.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, i am only asking as a friend i ride with wants them, she does not race, She just has to have all the gear,


----------



## Hacienda71 (12 Mar 2017)

I've had Be pro S for just under a year. They have worked fine. Initial calibration is a little fiddly and you need to check the pedal is correctly tightened or your readings can be a bit skewed, not a problem if you follow the instructions though. For the price nothing to grumble about and you can upgrade to dual sided at a later date if you want. Battery lasts well, easy to recharge, uses standard Look Keo cleats, lightweight, transferable and most importantly they give consistent readings for repeatable training.


----------



## HarryTheDog (12 Mar 2017)

I forgot to mention my daughter had the Vector pedals. She had the first ones ( V1) Trouble with pedals is they have bearings and wear out and the V1's had shite bearings, when they wore out in a year we paid for a conversion to V2. She also bent the "pods" on them and had to buy a relacement on one that cracked. Apart from that she found them reliable as long as they were tightened to the correct torque like @Hacienda71 ''s Be pro S pedals.


----------



## S-Express (12 Mar 2017)

derrick said:


> Thanks for that, i am only asking as a friend i ride with wants them, she does not race, She just has to have all the gear,



Now we're getting somewhere. In which case, just buy the cheapest - or the one she likes the look of. Doesn't sound like accuracy/reliability is much of a priority. Or better still, just tell her to guess the numbers and save her money.


----------



## S-Express (12 Mar 2017)

derrick said:


> You cannot trust reviews



You're obviously not familiar with the DCR site then. His reviews are pretty much 'the word'. But given the above, it doesn't matter anyway.


----------



## Cuchilo (13 Mar 2017)

Ive had a stages Gen 2 for a few months now and enjoying the data . I've found out im lazy though even though i thought i was smashing it all the time i'm actually not . You'll be surprised at how much effort is required to average 150 watts over a ride .


----------



## Norry1 (13 Mar 2017)

I have the Power Tap Hub Powermeters and the Powertap P1. Both seem to be very accurate. Both are very easy to use.

Downside to me are:

Powertap Hubs - you can't just buy and use the latest great deal on wheels. 

P1 Pedals - you have to use their cleats. Bit of a pain as I like SPDs.

P1 pedals are really easy to swap between bikes - and if you hire bikes on holiday abroad etc, are much easier to carry with you.

Powermeters made me look at my cycling and training differently - so I'd say if you want to improve your riding in a targeted way, they may be for you if you can afford them.

Martin


----------



## huwsparky (13 Mar 2017)

S-Express said:


> You're obviously not familiar with the DCR site then. His reviews are pretty much 'the word'. But given the above, it doesn't matter anyway.


Agree. Can't believe how anal he is about finding/proving what's accurate and what's not and the lengths he goes to. When looking for reviews, personally, I don't look any further than DCR. He's cost me a small fortune!


----------



## derrick (13 Mar 2017)

huwsparky said:


> Agree. Can't believe how anal he is about finding/proving what's accurate and what's not and the lengths he goes to. When looking for reviews, personally, I don't look any further than DCR. He's cost me a small fortune!


What is anal about gathering imformation?


----------



## S-Express (13 Mar 2017)

derrick said:


> What is anal about gathering imformation?



He's not talking about you, he's referring to the very precise and detailed nature of DCR's power meter reviews - the reviews that you say can't be trusted.


----------



## huwsparky (13 Mar 2017)

derrick said:


> What is anal about gathering imformation?


Mate, running 10 head units and 4 power meters on one bike surely has to constitute anal in anyone's book.


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Mar 2017)

The fact that DCR exists, and provides good info is no argument against canvassing personal experiences of bits of cycling kit on here.

I've done exactly this when considering GPS units, because - good as he is - he doesn't have time or space to go into detail of every single feature, and may not have experience of practical issues that emerge with long term use, or experience of after sales problems etc. 

I find threads like this quite interesting even though I have no interest in owning a power meter.


----------



## derrick (13 Mar 2017)

huwsparky said:


> Mate, running 10 head units and 4 power meters on one bike surely has to constitute anal in anyone's book.


Who is doing this?


----------



## S-Express (13 Mar 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> The fact that DCR exists, and provides good info is no argument against canvassing personal experiences of bits of cycling kit on here.



It is when the prospective owner simply wants 'all the gear' by their own admission. In which case having 'no idea' is a perfectly acceptable position to be in.


----------



## S-Express (13 Mar 2017)

derrick said:


> Who is doing this?



DCR. In case the inference wasn't clear.


----------



## Tin Pot (13 Mar 2017)

derrick said:


> Can anyone recommend a good power meter, Did not want to use the rear hub ones. What do you use and how do you rate them.


Powertap P1S pedals

Can be moved between bikes, gym bikes, taken on holiday, used on turbo and outside.

Pairs with iPhone and plethora of apps, yada yada. I might write an app to display power on the Apple Watch as there isn't one I can see as yet.

Perfect, unless single leg drills are really important to you.


----------



## amasidlover (13 Mar 2017)

I've just bought a Quarq DZero - seems fine so far but very early days. I wanted bluetooth, ant+, easy-ish transfer between bikes (one with disk brakes and the other without), ability to use SPDs (didn't want to commute with lots of traffic lights on look-style pedals) and power to include both legs. 

Bluetooth narrowed the choice down a lot, switching between the two bikes and no look-style left crankset/crank arm measurement realistically.

I dismissed the C1 since I've had FSA chainrings before and I have never had any chainring get worn out quite so quickly (1 years riding) which I could have just about overlooked if they were cheap, but they're (on last checking) more than double the price of Shimano 105 chainrings!

I ordered a Watteam Powerbeat on the strength of DC Rainmaker's review then realised I had an FC5750 105 crank not the 5800 - thus adding an extra £100 or so bringing it very close to the Quark price (who are owned by SRAM and offer a 2 year warranty). IF Watteam had been in business longer I'd probably have gone with that since you can (in future) attach sensors to multiple cranks and just swap the pods. So I cancelled that order...

Just received and fitted a Quarq DZero and so far (1 day and 2 workouts) it seems fine - although disappointingly its confirmed my suspicion (and other users' reports) that the Tacx Flow over-reports power...


----------



## Red17 (13 Mar 2017)

amasidlover said:


> Just received and fitted a Quarq DZero and so far (1 day and 2 workouts) it seems fine - although disappointingly its confirmed my suspicion (and other users' reports) that the Tacx Flow over-reports power...



I've noticed the opposite with my Tacx Flow - it reports about 10% less than my stages power meter


----------



## mjr (13 Mar 2017)

Milzy said:


> So you can look at your stem all the time like Froome dog.


Just tape @Milzy's avatar pic onto the stem cap bolt and you won't want to take your eyes off it.


----------



## zigzag (13 Mar 2017)

fwiw, i also use tacx flow with stages crank and find that tacx trainer is a bit optimistic on power reading (about 7%). easy to offset that on trainerroad, as the software reads from a crank power meter as a primary source and adjusts resistance accordingly.
i've also used quark dzero crankset (now with my dad), found it very good (same as the stages it can transfer the data both via bluetooth and ant+ protocols).
i prefer crank power meters, so that i can use my favourite wheels and pedals.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (13 Mar 2017)

The lower end tacx trainers are nothing but optimistic, they don't have built in power meter so not even comparable to each other nor to a stages (which may or not be somewhat inaccurate)


----------



## zigzag (13 Mar 2017)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> The lower end tacx trainers are nothing but optimistic, they don't have built in power meter so not even comparable to each other nor to a stages (which may or not be somewhat inaccurate)


tacx neo was even more "optimistic" (8-9%), although it is supposed to be more accurate.. i trust stages readings as they are very close to wattbike's data.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (14 Mar 2017)

Tacx neo is within 1-2% nothing comes closer except maybe elite drivo.

It is what many would consider the gold standard, much like SRM is/was for road applications


----------



## smutchin (14 Mar 2017)

derrick said:


> You cannot trust reviews



But you can trust randoms on the internet? And we wonder how Donald Trump got elected...



S-Express said:


> DCR. In case the inference wasn't clear.



Probably just as well he doesn't read DCR's reviews if he doesn't even have the attention span required to follow this thread.


----------



## zigzag (14 Mar 2017)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Tacx neo is within 1-2% nothing comes closer except maybe elite drivo.
> 
> It is what many would consider the gold standard, much like SRM is/was for road applications


so then it makes two stages powermeters, quark dzero and wattbike underestimate the power - i do not think that's the case. most smart/ergo trainers overestimate (neo is no exception) the power, trainerroad has a way around this well known and documented "feature".


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (14 Mar 2017)

All I said was that low end trainers don't have power meters.


----------



## derrick (14 Mar 2017)

smutchin said:


> But you can trust randoms on the internet? And we wonder how Donald Trump got elected...
> 
> 
> 
> Probably just as well he doesn't read DCR's reviews if he doesn't even have the attention span required to follow this thread.



Trouble is on here people go of topic. i have got the answers i wanted, i would rather hear a few opinions from people who are using the meters, rather than someone who tries them out for a few hours and then writes a bit about them. it's the long term use that matters. i normally ignore all the crap on here, I wish people would read the threads and answer the questions, if you don't know then that's good enough, leave it for people who do.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (14 Mar 2017)

DCRM is a triathlete who races and trains with power. He's a goto independent blogger for many companies.

His knowledge of the products and testing capability/data comparison far exceeds most of ours. Don't write him off soo easily


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (14 Mar 2017)

zigzag said:


> so then it makes two stages powermeters, quark dzero and wattbike underestimate the power - i do not think that's the case. most smart/ergo trainers overestimate (neo is no exception) the power, trainerroad has a way around this well known and documented "feature".


Do you actually believe that powermatch is compensating an innacurate neo by taking power off a left hand crank stages?

If you're taking 300w off a stages which is obviously single leg power doubled, you're using the superior device as nothing more than a resistance unit. I've a stages on my bike thats currently on my neo.

Guess which one power is coming from?


----------



## S-Express (14 Mar 2017)

derrick said:


> i would rather hear a few opinions from people who are using the meters, rather than someone who tries them out for a few hours and then writes a bit about them.



Well put. As Michael Gove once said_ "I think people have had enough of experts"_. Why settle for in-depth knowledge, when the opinions of random individuals will do.


----------



## zigzag (14 Mar 2017)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Do you actually believe that powermatch is compensating an innacurate neo by taking power off a left hand crank stages?


yes, it keeps the readings consistent both when i train inside and when riding outside. otherwise i get a false impression that i'm either too strong or too weak. left crank stages power meter suits me as my l/r power balance is 50%/50% (tested multiple times on a wattbike), so the data is accurate as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## S-Express (14 Mar 2017)

zigzag said:


> my l/r power balance is 50%/50% (tested multiple times on a wattbike)



Well, no - not exactly. Wattbike powerbalance is a bit of a myth.

http://alex-cycle.blogspot.co.uk/2013/11/left-right-out-of-balance.html


----------



## smutchin (14 Mar 2017)

derrick said:


> i would rather hear a few opinions from people who are using the meters, rather than someone who tries them out for a few hours and then writes a bit about them. it's the long term use that matters.



DC Rainmaker uses them for rather more than "a few hours". What's more, he uses a wide range of all the different power meters on the market so can offer the insight of comparative study that most regular consumers can't. Rather than just dismiss them out of hand, why don't you actually look at his reviews to get an idea why other people rate him so highly?

As for "opinions of people who are using the meters", long-term use is of no value without the insight and experience to be able to evaluate the evidence that provides. If you're getting your expert advice from internet forums, just be careful whose opinion you trust.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (14 Mar 2017)

zigzag said:


> yes, it keeps the readings consistent both when i train inside and when riding outside. otherwise i get a false impression that i'm either too strong or too weak. left crank stages power meter suits me as my l/r power balance is 50%/50% (tested multiple times on a wattbike), so the data is accurate as far as i'm concerned.


Most if not everyone training specifically indoors would want actual power from the most obviously accurate device.

Using a stages to control a high end trainer is not that and cannot be, each to their own.


----------



## zigzag (14 Mar 2017)

S-Express said:


> Well, no - not exactly. Wattbike powerbalance is a bit of a myth.
> 
> http://alex-cycle.blogspot.co.uk/2013/11/left-right-out-of-balance.html


thanks for the article, i'm not looking for 100% accuracy/perfection, i aim for consistency indoors and outside which crank power meters and wattbike provide. wattbike also plots a graph to show where the peaks and troughs are.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (14 Mar 2017)

To date there hasnt been a single article proving the benefits or otherwise of a wattbike sausage/peanut.

Just lots of broscience


----------



## zigzag (14 Mar 2017)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Most if not everyone training specifically indoors would want actual power from the most obviously accurate device.
> 
> Using a stages to control a high end trainer is not that and cannot be, each to their own.


both neo and stages claim to be accurate within 2%. if people are using smart trainers to ride in the fantasy land of zwift and other virtual platforms, then it is handy to ride on a trainer that transmits inflated watts - you'll rank higher for no extra effort. my objective, as said above, is consistency on the road and indoors.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (14 Mar 2017)

zigzag said:


> both neo and stages claim to be accurate within 2%. if people are using smart trainers to ride in the fantasy land of zwift and other virtual platforms, then it is handy to ride on a trainer that transmits inflated watts - you'll rank higher for no extra effort. my objective, as said above, is consistency on the road and indoors.


Could you provide some data that a neo inflates wattage over a stages


----------



## zigzag (14 Mar 2017)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Could you provide some data that a neo inflates wattage over a stages


there you go, the same session:
https://www.strava.com/activities/773474825
https://www.strava.com/activities/773468457
btw, this is not a go at neo, vast majority of smart trainers over-read power output, even if by few watts (maybe that's what the market wants, same as with oversize clothes labeled one size smaller?  )


----------



## derrick (14 Mar 2017)

S-Express said:


> Well put. As Michael Gove once said_ "I think people have had enough of experts"_. Why settle for in-depth knowledge, when the opinions of random individuals will do.


We are talking power meters, it's not a life changing thing.


----------



## S-Express (14 Mar 2017)

zigzag said:


> thanks for the article, i'm not looking for 100% accuracy/perfection, i aim for consistency indoors and outside which crank power meters and wattbike provide. wattbike also plots a graph to show where the peaks and troughs are.



Where do you think the graphs get their data from? The graphs are just as meaningless as the power balance numbers.


----------



## S-Express (14 Mar 2017)

derrick said:


> We are talking power meters, it's not a life changing thing.



Nobody said it was. But if you are spending some serious wedge on a power measurement tool, at least inform yourself first.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (14 Mar 2017)

zigzag said:


> there you go, the same session:
> https://www.strava.com/activities/773474825
> https://www.strava.com/activities/773468457
> btw, this is not a go at neo, vast majority of smart trainers over-read power output, even if by few watts (maybe that's what the market wants, same as with oversize clothes labeled one size smaller?  )


That could tell you,

A)the stages ran lower than the neo
B)the neo ran higher than the stages
C)the neo went over power
D)the stages was under power
E)the stages is accurate, the neo is not
F)the neo is accurate, the stages is not


----------



## zigzag (14 Mar 2017)

S-Express said:


> Where do you think the graphs get their data from? The graphs are just as meaningless as the power balance numbers.


i wouldn't call them meaningless as they give a pretty good idea (also in real time) about the pedaling technique, which can be used to adjust pedaling and become more efficient. as for articles proving or disproving the theory - i'd rather look at the graphs of top cyclists and make my conclusions from that.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (14 Mar 2017)

zigzag said:


> i wouldn't call them meaningless as they give a pretty good idea (also in real time) about the pedaling technique, which can be used to adjust pedaling and become more efficient. as for articles proving or disproving the theory - i'd rather look at the graphs of top cyclists and make my conclusions from that.


Does Contador riding a peanut on a wattbike tell you that you should also be riding a peanut on a wattbike?

What if you produce more power riding a sausage or pringle?


----------



## zigzag (14 Mar 2017)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> That could tell you,
> 
> A)the stages ran lower than the neo
> B)the neo ran higher than the stages
> ...


A)the stages ran lower than the neo - that's obvious
B)the neo ran higher than the stages - that's obvious
C)the neo went over power - based on comparison with other power meters - correct
D)the stages was under power - not the case in my experience
E)the stages is accurate, the neo is not - mostly agree
F)the neo is accurate, the stages is not - not the case in my experience


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (14 Mar 2017)

A stages more accurate than a neo I actually can't take you seriously anymore.

All the best with your training


----------



## zigzag (14 Mar 2017)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Does Contador riding a peanut on a wattbike tell you that you should also be riding a peanut on a wattbike?
> 
> What if you produce more power riding a sausage or pringle?


the graph shows the smoothness of your pedal strokes. the shape of the graph can vary a bit, but all elite riders have smooth pedaling style which is the most efficient (very little energy wasted for micro accelerations, which happen when pedaling "squares").


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (14 Mar 2017)

zigzag said:


> the graph shows the smoothness of your pedal strokes. the shape of the graph can vary a bit, but all elite riders have smooth pedaling style which is the most efficient (very little energy wasted for micro accelerations, which happen when pedaling "squares").


I regularly ride thinking "must maintain peanut,sausage not acceptable"


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Mar 2017)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> That could tell you,
> 
> A)the stages ran lower than the neo
> B)the neo ran higher than the stages
> ...


G both are accurate, but insufficiently precise.


----------



## S-Express (14 Mar 2017)

zigzag said:


> i wouldn't call them meaningless as they give a pretty good idea (also in real time) about the pedaling technique, which can be used to adjust pedaling and become more efficient.



The data used to plot the 'pedalling technique' or 'peanut' graphs is the same data used to give you your 'power balance' - and my point is that Wattbike cannot give you these numbers, because it is not measuring left and right power independently. Any numbers it does give you in this context are not going to be reliable and based on nothing more than a 'guesswork' algorithm.



zigzag said:


> as for articles proving or disproving the theory - i'd rather look at the graphs of top cyclists and make my conclusions from that.



Looking at 'top' cyclists' plots on wattbike makes no difference - the data is just as meaningless.


----------



## zigzag (14 Mar 2017)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> A stages more accurate than a neo I actually can't take you seriously anymore.
> 
> All the best with your training


all i need is a trainer to show the consistent readings with other power measurement devices that i use. even the lower end flux is more in line with other power meters (still over-reads, as mentioned upthread). from other user experiences, it's a bit of a lottery how accurate a trainer you'll acquire.

the training is going well, thanks, next ftp test in two weeks time - i was training based on fantasy ftp value (by neo), but with the real power meter, so the sessions were harder than they needed to be


----------



## S-Express (14 Mar 2017)

zigzag said:


> but all elite riders have smooth pedaling style which is the most efficient



Studies actually show that most elite riders generate more power by pushing harder on the pedals on the downstroke. There's very little evidence to support the 'smooth' pedalling style.


----------



## zigzag (14 Mar 2017)

S-Express said:


> Studies actually show that most elite riders generate more power by pushing harder on the pedals on the downstroke. There's very little evidence to support the 'smooth' pedalling style.


it depends how you define the downstroke, 1-4, 1-5, 2-5, 1-6 o'clock? the results and efficiency will be quite different.

anyway, i think we have veered quite off topic, good discussion nonetheless!


----------



## S-Express (14 Mar 2017)

zigzag said:


> it depends how you define the downstroke, 1-4, 1-5, 2-5, 1-6 o'clock? the results and efficiency will be quite different.



Downstroke = the part where you are applying a downward force to the pedals. Results and efficiency only seem different because that is what the wattbike is telling you. But as I have said before, the wattbike pedalling data is basically just guesswork, so cannot be relied upon as the basis for some kind of training intervention.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (14 Mar 2017)

^Because the wattbike doesn't measure power at the pedal, crank or spider?


----------



## S-Express (14 Mar 2017)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> ^Because the wattbike doesn't measure power at the pedal, crank or spider?



Measured at the BB, so any force generation recorded is going to be the sum of both legs together. The data is split by identifying which pedal happens to be forward of the BB at any particular time. But that's not the same as individual force measurement. It's quite possible to take one foot off the pedals and still register a force input on that side, by simply pulling up with the other pedal - which kind of renders any accurate L/R data as meaningless.

That's my understanding anyway.


----------



## Cuchilo (14 Mar 2017)

derrick said:


> Can anyone recommend a good power meter, Did not want to use the rear hub ones. What do you use and how do you rate them.


Derrick , I got my stages from Sigma sport as they where local to me ( and you i think ) They also did it at a good price and with my discount it was £20 more than the best price i had found .
The best price was from powermeter24 but they didn't actually have the item to sell me . Just kept my money for two months until it was taken off them by paypal . I'd steer clear of them if you go online shopping .


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (14 Mar 2017)

My stages came from PM24, took about 6 weeks. Worth the wait for the discount but I did have a bit of grief with them and broken promises


----------

